# Any professional trainers in the house?



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

So, Its official ... Diesel can't go to training for AT LEAST another 3 months, and I'm kind of in a hurry  There are no trainers available in the Terre Haute area (surprise) and PetSmart said he can start toward the end of March. Petsmart is the only training available within an hour of me. I heard they were terrible classes anyway (from a previous thread) Any opinions on this?
Can someone give me some professional tips that I can use at home to start basic obediance? I am dedicated and know I could do it myself ... I still will take him to Petsmart for "official" training, but would like to start now. I want him to get his certs and graduate so we can move on to do bigger and better things. Kerosene will start her training March also (puppy classes) ... I must say Im not good at this, but Im willing to give it one hell of a shot. I WANT him to be good and I WANT him to listen to me (but not because hes scared of me) ... I cant tell you how much I want this, but Im 22 with not a lot of money to spare. BUT I do have time. Can someone please help me? I might even pay for tips LOL (that should get a response) I would like to do positive training if you know what I mean. No choke, or shock, or anything that hurts. I need help with EVERYTHING.... He does sit for me (sometimes) Shake, but he has issues with Stay, Come, etc. Any help?? PLLLEEAASSEEEEE


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

are there not local training classes available??? do you have a kennel club in your area? why can't diesel go for another 3 mos??? is he not fully vax'd at this point?


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

*you don't need a pro*

Ian Dunbar's Sirrus Puppy Training is an excellent book with methods you will be comfortable with. Another book I read before my first pup was called How to Raise a Puppy You Can Live With by Rutherford. I liked that book too. I'm sure there are other good books too.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

those basics aren't easy to describe without handling the dog. there has to be someone near you with experience. who does your vet recommend?


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

arcane said:


> are there not local training classes available??? do you have a kennel club in your area? why can't diesel go for another 3 mos??? is he not fully vax'd at this point?


No, Ive been looking all day for a trainer and the only one I can find other than Petsmart is a K9 trainer for police dogs. I live in the boonedocks of Indiana. Merom, Indiana if you might be able to help me find something. Diesel can't start for 3 months because of the way things are setup at the Petsmart in Terre Haute, IN. They just started the 8 week beginner course, I missed the deadline. I could start on Friday and do a makeup class, but its $109.00 and I get paid every 2 weeks. I have $105.00 in my bank account to last until next week. So in order to start Friday, I have to pay on Friday.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

PetsMart type classes are hit or miss. Sometimes you get a good instructor who knows what he's doing, and other times you get a former stock boy who took the correspondence course and is now a "dog trainer". Best bet is to go watch the classes during the session prior to when you'd start. That's true for ANY training class.

Best thing to remember: Behavior that is rewarded (food, praise, petting, privilage) will be repeated. Set him up to practice what you want and manage his world so he can't practice what you don't want.

There are lots of great books out there on positive reinforcement training and many include step by step instruction.

If you're home much of the day, start carryng around a handful of his kibble in your pocket. Put a piece in your hand and on his nose. Use it as a lure to move his head up toward the sky. At some point, gravity takes over and his butt lowers. At that point, say sit and feed him the kibble. Practice randomly around the house. After a few days, fade the presence of the kibble in your hand and just make the same mtion with an empty hand. At that point, when his butt hits the ground reach into your pocket for a piece of kibble and then feed it to him. That's the act of switching the food from a lure to a reward.

Don't ever ask him to do something unless he's paying attention. Get his attention first.

There's a start!

-Stephanie


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

How far are you from Auburn, IN?


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

LOVEisGOLDEN said:


> those basics aren't easy to describe without handling the dog. there has to be someone near you with experience. who does your vet recommend?


Vet recommends PetSmart ... Which is about 40 miles away as it is  
Geesh, I wish I lived in a city somewhere (I dont mean that) ... I could read a book I guess, I just really believe in you guys and thought maybe someone could get me going the right direction.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

http://www.herocanineconsulting.com/

This a friend of mine. We went to Chicken Training Camp together last year.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

FlyingQuizini said:


> How far are you from Auburn, IN?


254 miles, figures huh...


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Personally, I've had great luck with the trainers at my local Petsmart, but unfortunately every trainer is unique. If they're booked solid right now, ask if you can attend a session of the class you would be enrolling Diesel into. That way you can get an idea of how the trainer is. You'll probably get some tips from the trainers on board. Have you tried asking your vet to recommend a trainer? He may have contacts you don't know.


----------



## Farley Rocks! (Nov 15, 2007)

lovealways_jami said:


> So, Its official ... Diesel can't go to training for AT LEAST another 3 months, and I'm kind of in a hurry  There are no trainers available in the Terre Haute area (surprise) and PetSmart said he can start toward the end of March. Petsmart is the only training available within an hour of me. I heard they were terrible classes anyway (from a previous thread) Any opinions on this?
> Can someone give me some professional tips that I can use at home to start basic obediance? I am dedicated and know I could do it myself ... I still will take him to Petsmart for "official" training, but would like to start now. I want him to get his certs and graduate so we can move on to do bigger and better things. Kerosene will start her training March also (puppy classes) ... I must say Im not good at this, but Im willing to give it one hell of a shot. I WANT him to be good and I WANT him to listen to me (but not because hes scared of me) ... I cant tell you how much I want this, but Im 22 with not a lot of money to spare. BUT I do have time. Can someone please help me? I might even pay for tips LOL (that should get a response) I would like to do positive training if you know what I mean. No choke, or shock, or anything that hurts. I need help with EVERYTHING.... He does sit for me (sometimes) Shake, but he has issues with Stay, Come, etc. Any help?? PLLLEEAASSEEEEE


Petsmart will help with the basics and it will help get your dog used to being out with other dogs...and sometimes just having someone you have to report to gives you extra motivation (well, for me anyway). Otherwise - I like to train about 20-30 min per day, using cut up natural hot dogs and at first- keep distractions away. Are their habits that you are trying to break?


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

***************


----------



## Michelle4 (Dec 1, 2007)

Good Dogs, Great Owners by Brian Killcommons was recommened to me and it is great!
Good luck.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

How have you done your search. When I was looking for my training class I did an online yellow pages search and then a google search for Obedience training and got a list of places (but I know there are a lot more available in Ft Worth than where you are).

I went to the APDT website and looked up trainers within 50 miles of you, this is the list it came back with:
http://www.apdt.com/po/ts/us/results.aspx?zip=47861&dist=50&cert=0
*







APDT Professional Member Trainers (what's this?)*

Organization and TrainerLocationDistanceDetails*Mad4MyDog Training LLC
Madalyn Moorman, BA, CPDT*Ellettsville, IN
47429*51.1 miles* More Details*Web:* www.mad4mydog.com
*Services:* Basic training and education of dog behavior to improve the person/pet relationship through mutual understanding and communication. Private sessions and group classes available. More Info >

*APDT Member Trainers*

Organization and TrainerLocationDistanceDetails*Patient Paws Dog Training
" Deborah Gentit*Terre Haute, IN
47803*32.5 miles* More Details*Web:* http://www.patientpawsonline.com/
"*Services:* Puppy Kindergarten Classes, Basic Obedience Classes, Advanced Obedience Classes, Private Training, and Animal Behavioral Consultations. More Info >
*Dayton's Dogs @ K9 Estates
Dayton Cummings*Charleston, IL
61920*51.1 miles* More Details*Web:* daytonsdogs.com
*Services:* Private on-site (indoor training facility)or in-home lessons, group classes and agility classes.
More Info >


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

What about a DVD maybe from the library? It's a step up from books because you can see the motions and activities, but a step down from a trainer who can correct you when you aren't doing something right. I got the Monks of New Skete training DVD and it's good. If the library doesn't have any training DVDs, you could ask them to get one. Just a thought... Good luck! :wave:


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Farley Rocks! said:


> Petsmart will help with the basics and it will help get your dog used to being out with other dogs...and sometimes just having someone you have to report to gives you extra motivation (well, for me anyway). Otherwise - I like to train about 20-30 min per day, using cut up natural hot dogs and at first- keep distractions away. Are their habits that you are trying to break?


Mostly basics for right now. 
Stay, Come, Lay Down, Some leash training would be nice. I want him to be calm with other dogs. I want him to be easy with kids.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Celeigh said:


> What about a DVD maybe from the library? It's a step up from books because you can see the motions and activities, but a step down from a trainer who can correct you when you aren't doing something right. I got the Monks of New Skete training DVD and it's good. If the library doesn't have any training DVDs, you could ask them to get one. Just a thought... Good luck! :wave:


Thats a great idea, didnt cross my mind... Thank you!


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

awesome Lissy! I had searched in Google for Indiana dog training classes and pretty much just saw the police dog training guy.

never mind , found one LOL


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

I did some internet searching and phone book searching and I didnt come up with those mylissy, THANK YOU!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

This is a website, posted by Brady's mom on another thread, that has many good articles on all kinds of training. A very economical place to start also. But remember not to rely totally on this as you are missing the socialization aspect that is very important for proper training.

Good luck!

http://www.dogtrainingbasics.com/articles.htm


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

I think that mad4mydog place sounds like a lot of fun. I wish we were closer to you.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

PM, its actually an hour and 1/2 away from me  And the other trainer is only doing privates right now, and says she is too far away from me to do a private. Back to square one


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

lovealways_jami said:


> PM, its actually an hour and 1/2 away from me  And the other trainer is only doing privates right now, and says she is too far away from me to do a private. Back to square one


That sucks. It sounded like a blast when I read class descriptions.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

I know a wonderful place in Indianapolis, but I'm thinking that would be a heckuva ride for you. I may know a person or two in Terre Haute (provided they haven't moved), I'll see if I can come up with anything for you.

Julie and Jersey


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

I thought so too


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Well, shoot, I was hoping one of those would work. Keep looking though. Did you ask them if they knew of anyone other trainers or classes that are available.

Sometimes the city recreation centers have obedience classes. Can you check with cities, not just yours, but any others around you too.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

She said she was going to start group sessions next year sometime, and no she did not know of anyone else. I think I went into the wrong profession


----------



## winewinn (Jan 7, 2008)

Are you anywhere near this trainer?

*Mad4MyDog Training LLC*

Ellettsville, IN 47429
Phone:812-876-8134Fax:Email:[email protected]Web:www.mad4mydog.com
I looked this up on apdt.com based on your profile's city in Indiana.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

The Power of Positive Dog Training is a book I recommend to folks who adopt rescues from me. Pat Miller is the author, well respected, and with a sense of humor. It has the added bonus of copyable work sheets to get you started, and links to web sites etc for more info. I too live in the boonies, so have to go it alone much of the time cause classes rarely fit schedule or timing...not to mention my basic philosophy differs from the one good local instructor.

Ian Dunbar's Sirrus puppy training is on DVD I believe.

Sometimes local 4H groups will come up with some pretty goood classes...designed for kids, but they might be willing to include you. Like Pets Mart it would be hit and miss, but you could always go along and watch. Even the socialization would be a big improvement over no training at all.


----------



## Buddy Banana (Aug 11, 2007)

Hi
I'm have studied a training course for puppy and basic training, I am currently studying Canine Psychology and am going to start an aggression course also.

I think the main thing to do is stick to your principles of no choke chains, shock collars etc (never let anyone change your mind - not even a trainer, behaviourist or vet!!!)

Just have fun! training needs to be a positive fun experience for you and your dogs - get plently of small treats, buy yourself a cliker training book and a clicker and away you go.
The beauty of the clicker is that it doesn't matter if you click at the wrong time a few times, just have fun, make it a game for your dogs, it will build the bond between you.

Don't rush, ignore how fast other people are getting results - it's not a competition, it needs to be a positive experience and most of all fun Fun FUN!!!!

Hope this helps a little,
Julie xx


----------



## peeps (Sep 12, 2007)

Well I am not a trainer but here's what worked for me with Piper(peeps) when she was a puppy. Never give treat until she is doing what you want-and keep them hidden so she doesn't see them till she does what you want. I always said good girl and praised her before and during the treat giving so praise is also a treat. I started her out with kibble as a treat and it worked fine I only switvhed to reall treats because I wanted to give her treats!! I also had a leash on her for some training and would use it to direct her(come. heel and such) For detials like lay down, bow, stand and stuff you can pm me and I can send you a detailed description) Good luck


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

A woman gave me a form to fill out at the vet tomorrow for training classes. What a blessing LOL, because I couldnt find anyone anywhere!


----------

